# maxspect?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody on board using these fixtures???

share some experience pls...


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

What's model you looking for?
I have 2xG2-160w. I advantage is you can modify a led as you like.
I just switch some red & blue led to modify the color I like.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

talon said:


> What's model you looking for?
> I have 2xG2-160w. I advantage is you can modify a led as you like.
> I just switch some red & blue led to modify the color I like.


Wow, forgot about this thread... anyhow i was looking at a g2 170w for my 4x2x2 mixed reef. Would it be sufficient, given proper coral placement?


----------

